# Oil level?



## Machinist60 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have acquired a commercially built (I think) air compressor. It appears professionally made with quality materials. I cannot find any information about the crank case oil level. The single cylinder cast iron compressor/pump has a name plate with the following information. Ford refrigerant pump. Ser A500179. BM No 99233-2 Customer ID ED-3AH2875-AIB. The crank case has a plug at the top and bottom on one side and a breather. There is no sight glass or dip stick.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks, John.


----------



## Machinist60 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here are some photos

http://s486.photobucket.com/user/machinist60/library/Ford Air Compressor

Hopefully these may help. John.


----------



## Machinist60 (Jul 6, 2015)

I believe I have the answer. Being a refrigerant pump crankcase lube is provided by the oil in the refrigerant. The piston has only one ring allowing some oil to pass. In use as an air pump compressor oil needs to be added to the crankcase frequently.
John.


----------

